# Wartung Fox-Gabel in HH?



## Olli Pe (15. Januar 2014)

Moin!
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer kompetenten Werkstatt in Hamburg für eine Wartung meiner Fox-Gabel.
Ich habe nämlich keine Lust, meine Gabel auszubauen und an toxoholics zu schicken. Und dann Wochen zu warten...

Hat von Euch schon jemand positive Erfahrungen hier in HH gemacht?

Gruß
Olli


----------



## thor_snow (18. Januar 2014)

http://www.kingcycles.de/ laut HP sollen die Fox-Service Partner sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli Pe (21. Januar 2014)

Danke thor_snow!
...aber gibt´s denn hier in der groooßen City keinen, der echte Erfahrungen mit ´nem Shop gemacht hat?
Glaub' ich eigentlich nicht...

Gruß
Olli


----------



## Olli Pe (7. Februar 2014)

...Hab´ mich jetzt mal bei Kingcycles gemeldet und nachgefragt, ob sie´s selber machen oder die Gabel einschicken.
Und? Leider wird auch von Kingcylces zu Fox eingeschickt. Aber: Im Winter dauert es nicht sooo lange. Aktuell ca. 2 bis max. 3 Wochen.
Wenn natürlich bis zum Frühling gewartet wird und Ihr dann alle euer Gabelbesteck warten lassen wollt - tja, dann dauert´s halt.

Eines fand ich aber richtig gut von Kingcycles: Als ich die bisherige km-Leistung und Nutzung (kein DH und FR) beschrieb, sagte er mir, dass ich ruhig ohne Probleme bis Ende 2014 mit der Wartung warten könne. Klasse - find ich gut!

Gruß
Olli Pe


----------



## hoedsch (8. Februar 2014)

Wie war denn die bisherige km Leistung? Nur so interessehalber.
Ich werde meine Fox auch mal selbst mit Öl versorgen und anschließend berichten ob es geklappt hat.


----------



## Olli Pe (8. Februar 2014)

Kein Thema ;-)
Ich hatte ihm rund 1000 km bei "normalem" CC-Gelände besagt.

Aber da Du nachgefragt hast, bin ich mal in meine km-Aufstellung tiefer eingestiegen und bin auf ganz andere Werte gekommen...
Bin ein bißchen drüber *ups* 2.900km und 40.000hm...
Naja, was soll´s...
Nee, er meinte aber dazu auch noch, dass wenn man keine Probleme feststellt und alles noch wie am Anfang flutscht, ist ´ne Wartung nicht unbedingt nötig. Höchstens mal Deo an die Holme und dann ist gut.
Und natürlich mal das Öl checken.

Ich werd´s mir jetzt für´n späten Herbst vornehmen und meine Gabel auf Reise schicken...

Und bevor hier jetzt einer wg. Garantie und so´n Quatsch ankommt: Garantie gilt 6 Monate. Gewährleistung 2 Jahre. Alles was danach kommt, ist IMMER (egal was es ist) das Userproblem. Da kann man noch so oft warten und machen und tun. Die Hersteller brauchen dann nichts mehr leisten. Ggf. nur auf Kulanz. Keine Ahnung wer sich immer denkt, dass ne Wartung nach 2 Jahren wichtig für die Garantie sein sollte.
Und schon gar nicht auf Abnutzung.

Gruß
Olli


----------



## ripcord (16. Februar 2014)

http://www.berlinerfedergabelservice.de/service-angebot/index.html


----------



## hoedsch (30. März 2014)

Hatte letzte Woche meine Fox Talas mal mit neuem Öl und neuen Dichtungen versorgt und mich an die Anleitung aus der Mountainbike 5/09 gehalten. Die Dämpfer- und Talaseinheit lässt man dabei zusammen und somit kann dann wenig schief gehen. Am fummeligsten ist es den Lockouthebel mit diesen Mikrokugeln wieder zu befestigen, da die sich ständig irgendwo aufhalten, nur nicht dort wo sie hingehören.
Auf der heutigen Testfahrt hat sich dann gezeigt dass die Gabel wieder gut funktioniert und ich bin mir nun sicher, dass wieder ausreichend Öl drinnen ist.


----------

